# Attaching java moss.



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

I wanted to pick up a few pieces of driftwood and attach some java moss to them in preparation for them going into my future planted set-up. But I want to do this in advance, before getting the tank set up, so that it's all attached and ready to go.

I was wondering how long it generally takes java moss to properly attach itself?

I'm thinking about just getting a tupperware container and sticking it in a window and letting it do it's thing with the moss tied to it.

Also - before I even endeavour this - I was curious as the what temperatures java moss will go in? My discus tank is a bit warmer 82-85F. And I don't want it to wilt and die.

And last thing... For attaching javafern and anuibas to wood, is the best method to use simply fishing line? Cheers!


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

Mettle said:


> And last thing... For attaching javafern and anuibas to wood, is the best method to use simply fishing line? Cheers!


I like to use cotton thread. Pick a color that blends with your decor. By the time the thread begins to decay, your plants should be attached.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

It depends on how you have your tank set up on how long it will take for it to attach to DW.

If you have a high light tank, CO2, and lots of ferts, naturally it will take a much shorter time than if you have a low light tank, no CO2.

ya, you can keep it in a window for a short time, I don't think it will hurt.. but if it will only be for a few days, it will be fine just in a bucket.. I have sent plants all over the usa in a box, and they were quite alive when they made it to their destination.. and they were out of the water.. but moss dries up quick, so it needs to stay moist

You are fine with your temperature that you have there

Thread works, fishing line, anything really. just don't use scotch tape..lol

I use fishing line simply because I have tons of it, and I like to give it all the time it wants to attach itself.. plus it is easy to remove


----------

